# Issues after Installing Liquid Smooth



## Jane Honda (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! Forgive me if this topic has been posted already.

I had my software/mechanical engineering boyfriend install LIquid Smooth after rooting my phone after I saw how amazing his was with it.

He followed all the directions for it, has done it several times to his phone, and for the most part, mine works amazing, and I love how fast it is and all of the extras.

But...

My google music app won't align the correct data with the songs. For example, It will play a Rush song, then show Enigma album art and then in the text will show The Fixx. At least the art and text are consistent with each song it represents, but I'm so not going to memorize all of it. I can't find anything now. I have certain music I listen to when I'm on my motorcycle that I need to have... This is making it kind of rough.

Also, my facebook app was working well for a while, until I logged out. After I logged back in, my timeline is gone. I uninstalled the app, and reinstalled it. Rebooted. The works. Timeline works great on an actual PC.

Any advice or words of wisdom to get my sanity back? Please?


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had that same problem with google music on various cm7-based roms, where the actual song data is incorrectly correlated to the tags. You can fix it by clearing the app data, or uninstalling/reinstalling it. This forces the app to re-sync everything (whereas just pressing sync in settings doesn't do a complete sync).


----------



## Jane Honda (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!!! I'm now very happy. I have my beats back.... 

Now, to get timeline back on FB.

Also, do you know how to get the Google calendar set up so I can see my whole month instead of just the 5th of August?


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

No problem

I can't find a setting to change it, but my calendar defaults to month view in that when I press back, and am in any other view, it goes to month view. While in month view, pressing back takes me out of the app. Do you have all the options available when you press menu?

For facebook, I just use the mobile site, but that may not be a good solution for you...


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jane Honda said:


> Hey everyone! Forgive me if this topic has been posted already.
> 
> I had my software/mechanical engineering boyfriend install LIquid Smooth after rooting my phone after I saw how amazing his was with it.
> 
> ...


what version of liquid smooth are you running? 3.2?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

+1, Play Music still has some bugs, I've had it happen to the point where I just don't use it because it can't play the right song....


----------

